# WAN Subnet conflicts with LAN subnet



## .Trent (Nov 11, 2011)

Sorry to post on a old topic, but I have the exact same problem. I'v tried everything else, but the one thing that would work. _*LAN subnet conflicts with WAN subnet*_. My router is d-link 825 and my cable modem is Cisco EPC-3825. Op system is W7. Everything worked great with an older cable modem (Cisco 3000).
Thanks in advance!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

I just created your own Thread. You were originally subscribed here.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Sounds like you have the same subnet on both wan and lan. Solution is to change the lan subnet to something else. Post what the wan subnet is and we can suggest what to change on the lan subnet.


----------



## .Trent (Nov 11, 2011)

Both LAN and WAN subnet masks were 255.255.255.0. I understood after thinking that both the modem(router) and router had NAT on. After that I changed the cisco modem to bridging and it works! Is that the ¨best¨ way to do it? Or would it be better to but the d-link on bridge mode or keep both on NAT and change the subnet manually? 
Now WAN subnet is 255.255.248.0 and LAN is 255.255.255.0. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

When we refer to subnet we are talking about ip address ranges like 10x. 172x or 192x. For example 192.168.1.0 is a different subnet than 192.168.2.0

What you mention is subnet mask which is not the issue here.

We need to know what ip address is on the wan and what is on the lan to advise you further.


----------

